# Joining the bow club!



## Koesdibyo (Nov 22, 2012)

Just saying hello from Orillia, Ontario!

I am 100% new to the bow. The deer rifle season ended, and I only made it out 2 times, and came up empty handed. Never again, I got into hunting to be able to get out often and enjoy the wilderness.

At least with the bow I can now have an extended hunting season, and get out more often. So I decided to go to a local archery shop (Wolfs Den in Barrie) and have a look at what bows are all about and try to get a feel for them since Ive never even touched one.

I was able to get a couple shots out and loved it. Being on a student budget, I couldnt afford a brand new, fresh outta the box, newer model, so I did some shopping around and came across a 25-27" DL, 40-50 # Gamegetter/Hoyt Reflex. Fits me perfect being a vertically challenged fellow of 5'2. Waiting for it to come in the mail still, but have been collecting bits and pieces to set up a backyard range.

Look forward to getting a good year of practice and getting out in the new season!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to AT and the world of archery.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Koesdibyo said:


> Just saying hello from Orillia, Ontario!
> 
> I am 100% new to the bow. The deer rifle season ended, and I only made it out 2 times, and came up empty handed. Never again, I got into hunting to be able to get out often and enjoy the wilderness.
> 
> ...


Uh No! Life will never be the same! Might as well sell your guns. You will need the money as bowhunting will take all your money. LOL


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

wheelie said:


> Uh No! Life will never be the same! Might as well sell your guns. You will need the money as bowhunting will take all your money. LOL


So true!!

After a year of hunting with the compound my crossbow was gone after two years my highpowered rifle was gone just so I could keep trying different bows. I sure you will become addicted as most of us have with archery.


----------



## Koesdibyo (Nov 22, 2012)

Before I thought about getting a bow, my thoughts were:

the bow, the arrows, and the arrow points... should be easy enough.

I have now found out since, my original thoughts were waaaay off. 

Theres the bow, which breaks down in to traditional, long, compound, or recurve. Plus DLs #s.

Compounds require multiple systems to function properly; stabilizer, rests, sights, peep sights, kisser buttons, limb savers, string stoppers, releases, wrist straps, and on and on.

Arrows are a whole new language to me. Theres spines(still have no idea what these are), different fletchings, lengths, weights, inserts, weight-specific for bows, knocks etc, etc.

Then the whole tuning thing is another language in itself, and targets have a bit of a science to them as well in order to release the arrows nicely, fully stop, etc.

In other words... I think ive gone a bit over my head, but Im sure ill get it down eventually.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

I guess im alittle different than most , started bow hunting before I gun hunted , still have the guns just don't use them . Have the same bow for (compound ) for about 30+ years , took a deer with this year , guess I'll keep using it.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to the great sport of archery. Lots of things to learn, ask on here and youll get help. Enjoy


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome to the addiction. OCD in other words!!! Congrats, you'll love it:thumbs_up


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to the site,and hope you enjoy your new addiction


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome.

I started out with the bow, accumulated many, needed a recurve so I picked one up, wait a crossbow? Yep, had to have it. Then got into guns, and accumulated more. First a shotgun, then needed a rifle or two, now pistols..........It's a wonder why my wife is still with me, lol..

Oh wait, she shoots them all just as well............


----------



## Mauislayer (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife thinks I have a problem and need a 12 step program for bow hunting. Welcome to my addiction.


----------

